# healthcare for brits extended to six months



## marenostrum (Feb 19, 2011)

Migrants who owe more than £1,000 will be kicked out of UK | Mail Online

Reading this article it would appear that brits going abroad for six months of the year will still be entitled to nhs treatment (used to be three).

Still do not understand why brits living abroad cannot get FULL 12 months cover.
Surely a health service should cover its nationals wherever they live and no matter how long?

I mean for example any floozie from poland can go there, have a baby / abortion and then ****** off home without having paid a penny.


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

marenostrum said:


> Migrants who owe more than £1,000 will be kicked out of UK | Mail Online
> 
> Reading this article it would appear that brits going abroad for six months of the year will still be entitled to nhs treatment (used to be three).
> 
> ...


But according to todays paper if they do that they will not be allowed back into the UK...so i suppose it is a step in the right direction.
If you are a pensioner you can still get free NHS treatment.....but if for instance you are quite a young person you really have not paid a lot into the system so why should you get free treatment and likewise with state pension...if you choose to live out of the country and are not paying your contributions you will not get a state pension or if you do it will be very much reduced unless you are prepared to pay contributions that you have missed.


----------



## marenostrum (Feb 19, 2011)

hurghadapat said:


> But according to todays paper if they do that they will not be allowed back into the UK...so i suppose it is a step in the right direction.
> If you are a pensioner you can still get free NHS treatment.....but if for instance you are quite a young person you really have not paid a lot into the system so why should you get free treatment and likewise with state pension...if you choose to live out of the country and are not paying your contributions you will not get a state pension or if you do it will be very much reduced unless you are prepared to pay contributions that you have missed.


Hi there, sorry but i do not agree.
If you carry a british passport you should be entitles to healthcare from your country. Why should any immigrant who has never paid into the system be allowed to have treatment before a british citizen?
Your parents will have paid NI contributions and you are british, surely you have more entitlement than johnny foreigner who has been in the country two minutes.
all imho. I don't believe in public healthcare anyway but that is besides the point.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Lets get things right... health care is not free in the U.K... I help pay for it, I pay my national insurance contributions and I don't use the service so yes if I go to the U.K I feel as if I should be a beneficiary of the system I pay into however I don't that I should be able to get treatment because my parents paid into the system after all they paid in and used it and I of course used it as child using their contributions as "payment".


----------



## marenostrum (Feb 19, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> Lets get things right... health care is not free in the U.K... I help pay for it, I pay my national insurance contributions and I don't use the service so yes if I go to the U.K I feel as if I should be a beneficiary of the system I pay into however I don't that I should be able to get treatment because my parents paid into the system after all they paid in and used it and I of course used it as child using their contributions as "payment".


how do you stand on people that have just arrived and get get secondary treatment immediately? The same does not happen in other EU countries ie european rules are not always applied.


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Lets get things right... health care is not free in the U.K... I help pay for it, I pay my national insurance contributions and I don't use the service so yes if I go to the U.K I feel as if I should be a beneficiary of the system I pay into however I don't that I should be able to get treatment because my parents paid into the system after all they paid in and used it and I of course used it as child using their contributions as "payment".


But don't forget that the NHS didn't start until 1947 so in reality you are only entitled to what you have currently paid into and not what your parents have paid into and yes if you are working abroad for a UK company and still paying your tax and national ins. then i would agree you are entitled....but not sure how the system works.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

marenostrum said:


> how do you stand on people that have just arrived and get get secondary treatment immediately? The same does not happen in other EU countries ie european rules are not always applied.




I would not allow it full stop... I have a friend who used to be the nursing director of a very famous London hospital who resigned as she was fed up with the abuse of the system.. she told me that her hospital was the "get free HIV treatment" for the continent of Africa with many people going straight to the hospital from the airport. 
My husband had to have an emergency operation in America and the first thing they asked for was our credit card..although I don't agree with this sort of stance after all it was a matter of life or death plus we had travel insurance but we still had to cough up but they are right in making sure that visitors to their country can pay for treatment.


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> I would not allow it full stop... I have a friend who used to be the nursing director of a very famous London hospital who resigned as she was fed up with the abuse of the system.. she told me that her hospital was the "get free HIV treatment" for the continent of Africa with many people going straight to the hospital from the airport.
> My husband had to have an emergency operation in America and the first thing they asked for was our credit card..although I don't agree with this sort of stance after all it was a matter of life or death plus we had travel insurance but we still had to cough up but they are right in making sure that visitors to their country can pay for treatment.


Most of the "Western" people, specially the Brits, worry about how "liberal" and "open minded" others would find them more than they worry about their own good 

Just kick David Cameron out and put me instead and I'll clean this mess in less than 8 weeks


----------



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

I think there has to be some restrictions, but as a principle I agree that the British passport holder should be entitled to NHS health care in UK. I also agree that there should be more restrictions on non-British being treated for free.

When I'm talking restrictions on Brits, I don't think a British citizen who was born outside the country and never lived there, should be entitled to go only for medical treatment and then leave again after. I also don't think "free prescriptions" for those that would be ordinarily entitled to it on the NHS should be allowed them for free if they do not live in UK.

I guess it all goes back to the benefits system though. But the less I say about my views on that and the scroungers that milk the system the better, as I would just fill the forum with my rants.


----------



## Horus (Sep 17, 2010)

I think the Brits are a nation of hypochondriacs who go to the GP to get antibiotics etc.

If antibiotics and other simple meds were available over the counter like Egypt and Boots had trained staff to diagnosis simple conditions over the counter it would be much easier and less waiting time at the GP and give them more time to look at people who are ill.

I found out in any case in the UK it's normally the nurse who seems to do the work of the GP and sometimes just get's him to sign the prescription.

I don't see why I have had to pay for obese people who get diabetes etc and sit at home doing nothing feeling sorry for themselves not only are they disgusting to look at as soon as the temp falls above 23 cel they are a total waste of space, why did I need to pay for people with rotten teeth who eat cake and drink cider and have high cholsterol and a pickled liver?

The UK has had to make BIGGER crematoriums just to fit these people inside at least they could simply let them get on with it and plug the crematorium into the national grid to solve the energy crisis and make some use of them

Anyone who smokes should be refused treatment unless they attend a course to stop smoking and have not smoked for 1 year


----------



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

Horus said:


> The UK has had to make BIGGER crematoriums just to fit these people inside at least they could simply let them get on with it and plug the crematorium into the national grid to solve the energy crisis and make some use of them
> 
> Anyone who smokes should be refused treatment unless they attend a course to stop smoking and have not smoked for 1 year




I realise that these are people we are talking about and some people have genuine problems, but I couldn't help but giggle at the prospect of supplying Britain with power from burning fat people.

Sorry to encourage Horus.

You are, anyway, onto a point of smokers/obese people who choose that lifestyle and given free treatment on NHS. They should be given free quit smoking classes/gym membership on NHS for a prescribed time period, then if they don't attend or sort themselves out they have to pay for their healthcare.


----------



## Horus (Sep 17, 2010)

Well one of my employee's in the UK horrified me.

I offered him more hours and he turned around and said to me well give it to me as a bonus on the side because if you offer me more hours then I am £50 worse off a week.

Then came the CLANGER he asked if he can invest a paltry £200 in my business on the next stock order (which averages about £3 -4K) and wants a percentage of that.

Everytime a large order comes in he moans and says how much profit I make and has NO idea of overheads, hosting fees, etc etc

He get's all these WONDERFUL NHS handouts lives with his mother and even went on a 3 day Butlin's holiday but I can't do it without him

Welcome to "hand out Britain" grab grab grab

If half these people were like the superman they make out they would have the initiative to get off there butt and do something.

You only need to see the status updates on facebook about football etc and there they are holding a pint and I have to pay for someone's pickled liver that has turned to pate' from binge drinking


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Horus said:


> I think the Brits are a nation of hypochondriacs who go to the GP to get antibiotics etc.
> 
> If antibiotics and other simple meds were available over the counter like Egypt and Boots had trained staff to diagnosis simple conditions over the counter it would be much easier and less waiting time at the GP and give them more time to look at people who are ill.
> 
> ...




If they need antibiotics they should have to go to the doctor any doctor worth his salt does not hand them out willy nilly.. if you want to see a nation of antibiotic users go into your nearest pharmacy and sit there for 30 minutes.. I employ Egyptians and believe me they only have a head ache for 5 minutes and they tell me they need to see a doctor, they cough once and they run to the pharamacy for antibiotic,. their leg has dropped off, they need a strong dose on antibiotics.. everything is fixed with antibiotics here. I have a recurrent problem that I take medication for nothing major but it makes life uncomfortable for me and I buy over the counter remedies but they constantly tell me take an antiobiotic which I don't want. I do believe that the NHS is badly set up, and misused with peopel going to the doctor with every little ache and pain.. two asprins a hot water bottle and a good nights sleep is a good cure.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Sam said:


> I think there has to be some restrictions, but as a principle I agree that the British passport holder should be entitled to NHS health care in UK. I also agree that there should be more restrictions on non-British being treated for free.
> 
> When I'm talking restrictions on Brits, I don't think a British citizen who was born outside the country and never lived there, should be entitled to go only for medical treatment and then leave again after. I also don't think "free prescriptions" for those that would be ordinarily entitled to it on the NHS should be allowed them for free if they do not live in UK.
> 
> I guess it all goes back to the benefits system though. But the less I say about my views on that and the scroungers that milk the system the better, as I would just fill the forum with my rants.




My problem with that is.... I have a friend here who left the UK when she was 20 and came to live here as she had married an Egyptian she met in London... in 42 years she has never been back to the U.K other than to give birth on the NHS.. her children who have never lived in the U.K hold British passports and both her sons went to train to be dentists in Germany and had everything free that being a British passport holder provides.. both boys were even issued with free bus passes the day the enrolled in college. If you are not paying into the system you should not be allowed to take out of it..


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> My problem with that is.... I have a friend here who left the UK when she was 20 and came to live here as she had married an Egyptian she met in London... in 42 years she has never been back to the U.K other than to give birth on the NHS.. her children who have never lived in the U.K hold British passports and both her sons went to train to be dentists in Germany and had everything free that being a British passport holder provides.. both boys were even issued with free bus passes the day the enrolled in college. If you are not paying into the system you should not be allowed to take out of it..


:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2: couldn't agree more Maiden.


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

Sam said:


> I think there has to be some restrictions, but as a principle I agree that the British passport holder should be entitled to NHS health care in UK. I also agree that there should be more restrictions on non-British being treated for free.
> 
> When I'm talking restrictions on Brits, I don't think a British citizen who was born outside the country and never lived there, should be entitled to go only for medical treatment and then leave again after. I also don't think "free prescriptions" for those that would be ordinarily entitled to it on the NHS should be allowed them for free if they do not live in UK.
> 
> I guess it all goes back to the benefits system though. But the less I say about my views on that and the scroungers that milk the system the better, as I would just fill the forum with my rants.


So as a fairly young person how much exactly have you paid in ERC that makes you feel that as a British passport holder you are entitled to free health care....as Maiden said in a previous post the NHS is not free.


----------



## marenostrum (Feb 19, 2011)

hurghadapat said:


> :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2: couldn't agree more Maiden.


I think part of the problem is also excess migration. Isn't that migrants come to the uk its the numbers that don't add up. 
to many come there to get free housing, handouts, welfare etc. I mean why should the british taxpayer have to provide a living for abdi from mogadishu, mohammed from pakistan and marcia from poland if these have no intention of working?

if i went to another EU country would i get the same treatment NO i would have to work or starve to death on the street. Those tunisians landing in italy at the moment are aiming for the uk, in italy they would get F....ll. The jobcentre in the uk is known amongst immigrants as the "free bank" and i am not kidding.

this is what gets peoples backs up! i'm italian / english but have many foreign friends even GF is a non EU girl but to me people that deny the problem have got something over their eyes.

the biggest problem is that the workers have to pay for the shirkers, not that everyone fits that description. in places where unemployment outstrips the work it is very difficult to get out of the welfare situation and anyone that finds themselves in that position has my sympathy. 

i was self employed and it was not that easy for me either as there was very little work is on the horizon at times especially post 2008. The if i hit a profit target of over 100k i get hammered on higher tax....

no country can absord 500k new citizens a year when unemployment is at 8% (which is bull anyway cause they don't count those on the sick).


----------

